# SwardEnthusiast's Journal



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I started with a decent lawn and messed up in my first attempt to apply barricade and tenacity.

Here is the devastation and beginnings of recovery. 


I will be dethatching, aerating (removing cores), adding gypsum and humic dg, over-seeding, top dressing with sand, and adding peat moss in a few days. I am attempting to break the barrier from barricade and fix the grass I messed up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Grass is fairly resilient. Good luck though.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I spent several days working on the front lawn. I dethatched and aerated 2 weeks ago. I repeated the process, put down humic dg, used a slit seeded to overseed, top dressed and leveled with sand, added more seed, humic, and starter fertilizer, and finished it with a thin layer of peat moss. It rained about 3/4 of an inch that night. Now it is a waiting game.


Lawn in the process of top dressing.


After the rain.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I spread 1.5 bags of Milorganite on the front lawn. The back and side yards were mowed and treated with T-nex pgr and weeds were spot killed with 2,4-d, surfactant, and blue marker dye.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

The backyard looks pretty good.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

The grass is coming along nicely. It is much more level. I am spoon feeding milo and "regular" fertilizer.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

The side yard is pretty nice. 


I put fungicide on the back and side yards to battle some brown patches. I also put pest killer on the front.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SwardEnthusiast said:


> The side yard is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> I put fungicide on the back and side yards to battle some brown patches. I also put pest killer on the front.


That is looking nice. How have your temperatures been?


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

@rob13psu in the last month we have had lows in the mid 20s to high 50s and high temps from the low 50s to 80s. It's been an interesting month!


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

The front lawn is still recovering, but it is getting better daily.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

Getting close...

Front 


Side


Back


From 2nd Floor


----------

